# Bright flashes in the morning sky 11/15



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I was at the BRBR hunting swans on Saturday morning. As we were walking out and looking towards Ogden there were four large bright flashes in the night sky. Two bluish ones and two redish white flashes.

Anybody else see that or know what it was?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Was it over top of Little Mountain?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Could be, I'm from Santaquin so I generally arrive in the dark and leave in the dark. I don't know which one is little mountain.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I found little mountain on google earth. Looks like it could have very well been there. Is that where they keep the aliens?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of weird things happen out this way. I live just down the road. The mountain area used to be a testing ground for bombs, though I think it's been a while since their last one. But there are a lot of test flights for aircraft that go through there as well. We once had a Stealth Bomber fly over us at Ogden Bay and an Apache Helicopter appear out of nowhere heading out to the mountain. My best guess is you may have seen a training mission to where a helicopter dropped some flares to avoid a "heat seaking missle." Or some kind of simulated rescue mission dealing with flares. 

Either way, I'd hide your IP address for reporting this online and maybe skip town for a while.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen this two different times while waiting for shooting hours at farmington bay


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Either way, I'd hide your IP address for reporting this online and maybe skip town for a while.


 GREAT! So what you are saying is next time I'm REALLY going to have some spread crashers. :grin:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Its what happens west of there and over THAT/those range(s) that will/can leave you head scratching.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Its what happens west of there and over THAT/those range(s) that will/can leave you head scratching.


My dad-in-law ran measurements on all the surface water wells in Tooele and Juab counties for 20 years-he has some awesome stories about weird aircraft sightings out there, especially out near UTTR and Dugway. One of my favorites is when he was driving on the Pony Express road early one morning and looked in his rearview mirror to see an F-18 about 20 feet off the deck and screaming right up the road-it passed right over him and then the pilot hit the afterburners and went straight up until he was a dot. It would be impossible to resist messing around with that much horsepower! 
We have gotten to watch F-16's do runs on the target grids out there, and once we got to see a pair of B-1's drop strings of bombs on the range-some pretty cool stuff to see.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dugway is Area 52


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I saw them to it was crazy bright! I was up on the mountain getting ready to chase deer when I saw them and had a pretty good view. It was 2 different electrical transformer flashes, and blacked out a huge area from around Ben lomond gold course south to to close to 12th street. It was black at least till the sun came out, not sure how long it was out but like I said it was dark until it got light.

I wish it was as exiting as some of the stories but unfortunately it was pretty boring other than how bright it was.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw some lights in the sky that morning as well. The ones I saw were blue and green though. It was about 5:30 or so and I was driving northbound on I-15 at about the 21st Street exit in Ogden and lights appeared to be over North Ogden.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was Obama and his new "care program" spying on us duck hunters because, well, we kill ducks and everybody knows that Obama uses ducks as mind control drones, forcing us to spend all of our money on duck hunting and not using it against him. Evidently someone figured out what they were and downed a couple or three. They are stuffed with white phosphorus and include different color dye so when we shoot one down they can see it from the satellites in orbit and send appropriate replacements post haste. You should see what happens when you down one of the pelican drones. It looks like a meteorite coming through the atmosphere. Everyone must go out and kill a limit of these horrible creations. Strength in numbers comrades! To the marsh-8/-


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

The lights were blue/green and I could have read a newspaper when it flashed. I was on the mountain above N. Ogden below Lewis peak. I couldn't believe how bright they were, my brother coming to meet me actually pulled over while driving thinking there was a meteor or something. 

The only thing I can think of watching them was a power line down or transformer blew, there were 2 different spots and it was one after the other they both kind of flashed twice then it all went dark.


----------

